# Exposing oversized screen- HELP =-O



## fatboi34 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just made a 29" x 36" frame to do some oversized prints (experiments). Does anyone have any experience putting an image on a frame this large? Thanks Fatboo34!


----------



## wncprinter (Sep 15, 2017)

It's funny...I came in here looking for advice for the same thing. Mine's 40 x 38. My current plan is to use the on-press halogen lamp method. I got a second lamp to make sure the other side gets enough light.

I'm more worried about spraying it out at this point. I was able to degrease it outside but...

I'll check back and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We have screens around that size and much larger. How are you burning your screens currently? For most people going up in screen size, the main issue is getting an affordable, high quality film positive without having to splice smaller films.


----------



## wncprinter (Sep 15, 2017)

Ok, it looks like the second light I was using needs the bulb replaced. 

I spliced together two 11 x 17 films twice for a 2-up exposure. (These are bandanas) One side looks great and the other side washed out just slightly. So, I'll just print these one up instead. Sorry I can't show you a pic, since the client has asked us to keep this under wraps.

However, if it helps, here's how I did it:
Ryonet Hi Fi photopolymer
Exposure time (around 5 minutes...I will increase this to probably 5:30 next time)
I used a piece of 1/4 inch acrylic to weigh down the films against the screen
2 500w Halogen Lights

Yeah...pretty ugly...but it did the trick for the most part. I normally burn at 42 seconds on a compression exposure unit...so going back to this is frustrating, but we just don't have the space. You should have seen me trying to coat this thing in the bathroom.

Good luck!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Prior to our current exposure unit when we had a small home made one, we would expose our larger screens (up to 35 x 45) outside on a sunny day. Plywood base, foam rubber thicker than the screen depth, screen, positive, plate glass. Always worked for us. Only problem was rain and working nights!!!!


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We used to do that too! We've also done some skateboard screens that way.


----------

